# I believe they lied!



## 4dr64impala

Can you put the spinning wheels on a Chrysler 300M? I was told no because the only make them for RWD cars. Please help!!!


----------



## Joker808

you were lied to...homeboyz has some on his womans car


----------



## cdznutz42069

THATS BULL I SAW SPINNING WHEELS ON A MAZDA 626


----------



## HB WIRES

okk,ive got them


----------

